# Who is Morgoth?



## Wood Elf (Feb 10, 2002)

This may seem a stupid question, sorry, but who is Morgoth? Is it another name for Sauron?


----------



## Lord Aragorn (Feb 10, 2002)

Morgoth, or Melkor, was one of the Valar who was evil and tried to ruin Middle-Earth and stuff. In the Eldar Days, Morgoth stole The Silmarils from Feanor. This made a lot of Elves made and they left the Undying Lands to go to ME and get them back from Morgoth. They ultimately failed b/c of Morgoth's awesome power. The other Vala themselves had to come to ME to defeat Morgoth. Sauron was only a servant of Morgoth, but still had great power.


----------



## bunnywhippit (Feb 10, 2002)

Nope. It's another name for Melkor.



> *From The Silmarillion*
> Then Feanor rose, and lifting up his hand before Manwe he cursed Melkor, naming him _Morgoth_, the Black Foe of the World; and by that name only was he known to the Eldar ever after.



_EDIT:_ why does that always happen? It takes me so long to find the quotes etc, that someone just pips me to the post.


----------



## Lantarion (Feb 11, 2002)

Wood Elf, if you read the Silmarillion, and after that, if you want to, Unfinished Tales, you will get an answer to every single question that is bothering you. And if you don't, you'll get it here at the forum at the latest.


----------



## bunnywhippit (Feb 11, 2002)

You're excused. 

But in all seriousness, listen to Pontifex, Wood Elf. The Sil is such great reading material, and really does answer a lot of questions. I'm still on the lookout for UT though.


----------



## Wood Elf (Feb 11, 2002)

Yes, I have the Sil coming to my doorstep in a matter of days, and expect my questions to be answered!


----------



## Lord Aragorn (Feb 11, 2002)

You really should read UT, bunny, if you liked The Sil. The stories in UT are great and give deeper insight to stories mentioned in The Sil. All together a great read.


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lord Aragorn _
> *You really should read UT, bunny, if you liked The Sil. The stories in UT are great and give deeper insight to stories mentioned in The Sil. All together a great read. *




Yeah i second the above!!!


----------



## bunnywhippit (Feb 12, 2002)

Yay Wood Elf! That's good to hear 

Never fear guys, i am getting UT asap. I can't find it in any shops, so i guess i'll have to order it (i have a thing against ordering from amazon - i want to have some choice in the book cover i get. Ah well, it can't be helped, i suppose)


----------



## Lord Aragorn (Feb 12, 2002)

Your local Barnes & Noble should carry UT. That's where I got mine. I believe they had both the hard and soft cover versions.


----------



## bunnywhippit (Feb 12, 2002)

Sadly there are no B&N's here. Just Waterstones. I think i'll just have to order in a bunch of these books, or get them off amazon. I'll probably finish up The Sil and then go for it on the Tolkien book buying front.


----------



## spirit (Sep 27, 2004)

> Just Waterstones.


The waterstones near my home sell UT and other LotR books. I recently bought BoLT 2 (actually my cousin bought it for me  ) from that shop.


----------



## Astaldo (Sep 27, 2004)

You can find all HOME books in Amazon in very good prices. I have ordered the first five books for just 23 $ I think.


----------



## Ruinel (Nov 15, 2004)

Good Manwe! I can't believe no one has written in this thread since September!


----------



## Astaldo (Nov 15, 2004)

I don't think there is something more to say here.


----------

